# A Dust Collection Solution for a Small Shop (Video)



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

*I've strewn all kinds of fragmented pictures and verbiage about my little system on several posts and responses to others' posts since I joined LumberJocks. I have never really tied it all together as the project that it was. It is what it is… and this 4 minutes and 48 seconds is about it.*


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Impressive and obviously very efficient set-up - I wish I had as much room as your 'small' shop.

However, I must say that - especially to my English ear - your delightful Southern (?) drawl, (with a little echo ?) over the music made me think I had accidentally clicked onto a Country Music video, and that a song was about to burst into life at the end of the spoken intro'.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@Don Johnson, My shop is roomy enough, but I know you've seen some of the monsters many of the jocks have. The shop at my work is 2000 sf, so my home shop seems tiny.

Yeah, I might be from around these here parts. The music and the drawl were paired not by accident ;=)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

It's a ballrom!
What a wónderful shop, and what wonderful machines you have there.
I loved the music together with your voice, wished you would start singing, impressed you can make music too.
Thank you for the tour.
Best thoughts,
Mad


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I think your accent and tone of voice is ideal for these videos- don't let Don tell you different!

I am amazed that this system is effective with all that ribbed flex hose. I bet if you ram smooth PVC pipe across the ceiling and eliminated as much of that hose as possible you'd almost double your airflow. But, hey- if it works, for you, great!


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey *Stumpynubs* - I think you missed the word 'delightful' in my original post!

Perhaps I should have added 'I was disappointed when a song didn't start!'


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. What we each have with our very own voices and accents are kind of locked in, but just be glad I KNOW I can't sing. ;=)

@mafe, Thank you , kind sir. I just wish I could complete a woodworking project as quickly as I can a little ditty of music.

@StumpyNubs, the ribbed flex hoses were an early concern, but when I was told (and then I confirmed) that the ribs are on the outside and that the inside is actually quite smooth from a drag standpoint I went with it and have no regrets there. My longest possible (when fully extended) run is less than 40 feet, so if I were hard piped between the manifolds I would be substituting 30 feet and several elbows for a straight run across the floor of about 12 feet. I'm probably better off this way, but like you said: "if it works".


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I didn't know the hose was the type that has a smooth inside. Standard flex hose that most woodworkers uses is just as ribbed inside as out. The stuff you have is considerably more expensive, but well worth it for a setup like yours!


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Fantastic set up, I really like the idea of not having piping set up all throughout the ceiling of the shop. I like to use that space on the ceiling for more storage, so I really love the removable dust right line that you just run across the floor when you need dust collection on the other side. I like the entire set up and will definitely steal some ideas when I set up my HF DC in my small shop.

How much fine dust is expelled outside the house after the separator? Is it even enough to worry about sweeping up occasionally or does it just get whisked away in the breeze?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Training it is all in the training.
Smile,
Mads (pls. just Mads I am your buddy).


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@dpop24, The pipe is about 9 feet off the ground outside… blowing directly into/onto a group of four banana trees and a loquat tree. I have actually wetted the foliage with the water hose (hose pipe in this neck of the woods), then with it running went into the shop and ripped several sheets of plywood and one sheet of MDF material, then checked outside only to find absolutely nothing. I have never seen any evidence of anything making it that far. If the very fine fines are jetting into the grass I can't see that either. Suffice to say that it has not been an issue at all.

@mads, I could have died today. I was camped out at the mail box, fell asleep and a passing car almost clipped me at the knees ! My wife just now made me come inside. j/k lol ;=)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

David you make me laugh, I think I might have to make you a little something one day. Tell your wife that I am sorry, but I'm glad she still have the most apeal so you come running when she calls.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## dmmflys (Nov 2, 2011)

Where did you buy the flexible hose you use for your dust collection system?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@dmmflys, All of my 4" is Rockler Dust Right. It is 7x the compacted length… 2 feet is 14', 3 feet is 21 feet, 4 feet is 28 feet. Really durable.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21316&filter=dust%20right%20hose


----------

